
A Thousand Kilobots Self-Assemble Into Complex Shapes - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/a-thousand-kilobots-self-assemble#.U-z5g-u8uSU.hackernews
======
chillingeffect
I think it's fantastic that on the eve of the Ferguson, Missouri disaster
future leaders are developing autonomous robot swarming technology‽

But hey, even though I'm pessimistic, the video is quite illustrative.

